# Do you need TCP to drive Lux Black and Lux Black XL



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

I am in California. 

Do I need TCP to be approved for Lyft Black?

Thanks.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

UberLAguy said:


> I am in California.


You have my deepest sympathy.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Bay Area you do, not 100% sure of LA, best to go to the Greenlight hub and find out, you could look in Uber.com but their site is just too vague when it come to black


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

UberLAguy said:


> I am talking about Lyft, not Uber.
> 
> So you say Lyft required TCP for Black in the Bay Area?


For Lyft no, they don’t require TCP in the Bay Area, I imagine they wouldn’t for LA either, you can go to their hub or whatever they call their office and confirm, think it’s only Uber that requires it, didn’t read the part where you said Lyft in your original message


----------



## Flier5425 (Jun 2, 2016)

UberLAguy said:


> I am in California.
> 
> Do I need TCP to be approved for Lyft Black?
> 
> Thanks.


It is my understanding you do not need a TCP for Lyft Lux Black / Lux Black XL in California. The only time a TCP is needed for Lyft Lux Black / Lux Black XL is picking up at the airport.


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

I made $700 on Sunday with UberX and Lyft Lux. It's 3 something in the AM Monday if I drive now I could make $800+ for a day. LOL. Nah, I want to enjoy a good breakfast before starting out for the day.
One of the highlights was a 33 dollars bonus Lyft gave me Sunday morning at a power zone.

So to the one who is feeling sorry for me for being a Californian, what state are you in? Can you make $700 a day with a $5000 car?

My car is a 2015 Lincoln MKZ hybrid that qualifies for Lyft Lux but not Black. It's got 174K miles with some minor dents on the passenger door so it's worth about $5000 perhaps.

I am thinking of upgrading to a newer car. Lincoln MKZ hybrid qualifies for LUX Black. Perhaps a $17K 2017 Lincoln MKZ hybrid 40MPG That I could enjoy driving for the next 2-3 years.

Thus the opening question.

A big thank you to the supporters, You have been so kind, bless your heart Sirs.

To the naysayers, I think you are just jealous so I will ignore you.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

UberLAguy said:


> I am in California.
> 
> Do I need TCP to be approved for Lyft Black?
> 
> Thanks.


I don't know, but below is Lyft's page about it. I see nothing about TCP. It is primarily vehicle-based with some minimum ratings and rides-completed requirements. Good luck.



https://help.lyft.com/hc/ru/articles/115012923147-Luxury-ride-modes-for-drivers


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

I has been my understanding for a while that we don't need TCP for Lyft Lux Black, from reading the requirements from Lyft. However, in a required tutorial for picking up/dropping off at LAX, I see TCP mentioned for Black, so I was confused. But now I understand thanks to you guys that even though TCP is not required for Lyft Black, it is required for picking up at LAX airport. Thanks again.


----------



## actsholy (Jul 3, 2018)

UberLAguy said:


> I am in California.
> 
> Do I need TCP to be approved for Lyft Black?
> 
> Thanks.


Yes you need commercial insurance and TCP


----------

